# Perfect Dark casting shadow on X10



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Rare's Xbox Live Arcade rework of its classic N64 shooter to be playable at Microsoft's upcoming press showcase in San Francisco.

Today, Rare announced via Twitter that the Xbox Live Arcade port of its highly regarded N64 shooter Perfect Dark will be playable at Microsoft's X10 event in San Francisco next week. No other information was divulged by the Microsoft-owned, UK-based developer's tweet, which simply read: "In Perfect Dark XBLA news: the game will be playable at the X10 event next week, widespread coverage to ensue. Have some of that!"


Mr. Daniel Carrington is almost ready to welcome you into his revamped institute.
The Perfect Dark XBLA port was first announced by Xbox Live director of programming Larry "Major Nelson" Hryb last June (also via Twitter) and had been scheduled to appear at the end of 2009. Rare has confirmed to GameSpot that the game will feature remastered visuals, running at 60 frames per second. It is not yet known if it will include the popular four-player split-screen mode of the original or whether it will be updated with online multiplayer.

The last entry in the Perfect Dark franchise was Perfect Dark Zero, which was launched to favourable reviews alongside the Xbox 360 in 2005. GameSpot will be in attendance at the X10 event, so keep an eye on the site for more about the game next week.

 "Perfect Dark casting shadow on X10" was posted by Mark Walton on Fri, 05 Feb 2010 10:05:17 -0800


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I enjoy many a long nights playing this on the N64, but the game didn't come a live till you got the expansion pak and that's when the fun began.


----------

